# Camping/RV Hints, Tips, Tricks, etc..



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought I would start this thread for everyone to post their favorite tips or tricks they have learned throughout the years. This will help benefit everyone, beginner campers, and even seasoned campers alike.

I mostly tent camp, so my first tip is:

In addition to your sleeping bag, I always use a sleeping pad to put under your sleeping bag. Sleeping pads insulate you from the cool ground and provide a cushion for much cozier sleeping.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

What an awesome forum idea!!!!!!!! 

My best hint (as a fellow tent camper) is to use LED lights because they don't attract mosquitos like the others do! I couldn't stand mosquitos BEFORE West Nile virus!


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is one:

Permanently mounting levels on the front corners of your campers, so you don't have to locate the level everytime you adjust.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh yeah, one more

For fire starters get one of those big fire logs you use for fireplaces, cut it into small pieces. You can make 15-20 fire starters out of one large fire log. Works great.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

mailfire99 said:


> Oh yeah, one more
> 
> For fire starters get one of those big fire logs you use for fireplaces, cut it into small pieces. You can make 15-20 fire starters out of one large fire log. Works great.


What an awesome idea thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

*2000 WD40 Uses*

Here is something you all should find interesting....

2000 WD40 uses

View attachment WD-40_2000UsesList.pdf


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

We keep a file folder with us at all times that has maps, brochures, reservation information, and anyting else that pertains to that trip.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Bring a couple of big plastic trash bags. They can be used for a few different things.
It's a pack liner, and if it starts to rains, snows, etc.. it's an emergency shelter. It will keep your dry and protect you from wind to the face if its cold.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Dont ever use silicone for water leaks around camper windows, or on rubber roofs, etc... It simply does not stop water leaks. I recommend using eternabond for rubber roofs, and you can buy replacement window puddy to seal your windows. Been there done that :arg:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Cleaning bugs off your RV*

Posted in another thread, but thought it should be in the rv tips and tricks thread also.

Get a box of dryer sheets (any brand), dip it in some warm water wipe off your camper. Bugs will come right off and will not scratch the paint.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

I have GOT to try the dryer sheets for cleaning bugs...sounds great!

My hint: pick up couple of those in-line water filters (Wal-Mart, Camping World...) that threads onto your water hose. Even if all you do with the CG water is flush the toilet and shower...that filter will drastically reduces any iron/sulphur/sand/whatever...:shocked: that may be present...ESPECIALLY if the campground/RV park is using well-water.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

These are all really great ideas...now if I could just come up with one :scratchhead:.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Did yall actually drink the campground water, or just use it for dishes, showers, etc..

I have always been very skeptical of drinking campground water, but I know some that do quite often. I dont even like to make coffee with the campground water, I usually bring my own bottled water for that.




bludog said:


> I have GOT to try the dryer sheets for cleaning bugs...sounds great!
> 
> My hint: pick up couple of those in-line water filters (Wal-Mart, Camping World...) that threads onto your water hose. Even if all you do with the CG water is flush the toilet and shower...that filter will drastically reduces any iron/sulphur/sand/whatever...:shocked: that may be present...ESPECIALLY if the campground/RV park is using well-water.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Cassiem: 
Almost never drink the campground water. 
Tent camping and even with our little Class C...always brought own water. 
Now that we fulltime...occasionally find ourselves in larger RV parks/resorts/whatever. Usually large enough that they're on 'city' water. Even then we use caution. Ok, boiling a pot of water for potatoes, spagetti, coffee...the boiling nukes anything from a 'city' water source. 

Which brings me to ANOTHER HINT: carry a bottle of that spray Clorox Cleaner. Spritz water spiggots before you hook up your hose. Turn on the water and let it run just a second to flush off the bleach and whatever else was lurking.

If you ever watched folks disconnect (especially full hook-up sites)...they usually fumble around with both the sewer hose AND the fresh water hook-ups with wild abandon. (gag, gag)

My appologies to anyone reading just before a meal...:smack-head:


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Talking about water. We always use a water when connecting water the camper, plus our camper also has another filter located in the kitchen for drinking water. With the water being filter, I have had no issues with camp water, unless they have it posted not to drink the water. If you camp at a State Park or Army Corp of Engineer park, they test their water and have to meet the minimum requirement before they can post it as drinkable. I recommend the external water filter for any, even if you are tent camping. It don't take up much room and simple as connecing a water hose (which is what connects it. Hydro Life® RV/Marine Exterior Water Filter Kit - Camping World This one uses a replacement filter, which are like $7 to replace.
Here is a under the sink model: Culligan Undersink Filter System - Camping World and an above the sink model: Culligan&reg RV-1000 Drinking Water Filter System - Camping World :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Rub a bar of soap on the outside of your pans when you are going to cook over an open fire. The black scorching from the fire will come off with little effort.


----------



## tweetygale (Apr 17, 2008)

*Tip on storage of food in cooler*

:10220:A few years ago I found the product of press and seal. Most of our food is in coolers, due to the icebox in the pop up only holds so much. I was always struggling keeping things like hamburger, bacon, and anything in a bowl from getting water in it. 

I use press and seal to help out now. To give you a idea of what I am talking about, I take and tear off a piece of press and seal long enough to cover lets just say my pound of bacon. I put that down on the counter and take the bacon out of the package. I place it on that sheet and then take off another sheet of press and seal. I put that over the top and seal all around the edges. Not once since I started to do this has water from melting ice ruined my bacon. It allows me to make hamburger patties ahead of time, and keep them dry. The nice thing is if you do not use all of the item you have, you can reseal it after you open it. Then when done, throw it away.

It works well to cover a dish or a container you have put food items in as well in the cooler.:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## dianen (Feb 12, 2008)

*Hints and ideas*

We do a fair bit of "tenting" aside from living in the camper all summer....We really go wild when we go..miles from anywhere in nothern ontario...solar lights make great lights at night for that midnight pee...also for inside the tent...and they are free...no batteries..They are also good nightlights in the trailer, when we are not hooked up to hydro.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

here's a real basic one, most have figured it out but some of the 'new to camping' may not have yet.

"the more stuff you drag out and set up when you get there, the more you'll have to pick up and put up the day you leave" (kiss: keep it simple stupid)

murphy's rv law-it'll rain the day your packing up even if it hasn't rained the whole trip.


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow lots of great ideas  really like that solar light idea  

We have a good size section of indoor/ outdoor carpet we lay outside the door to keep shoes on ,,, keeps the inside much cleaner. also I always have a fair amount of rope and a throwing weight ,,handy to use to suspend the Coleman lantern up high, makes a better lit site when its up high and when its time for lights out its a simple matter of lowering it to shut down.
of course it does mean you need trees to throw the rope over high limbs but we have lots here in Nova Scotia


----------



## racegrrl7665 (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with Kiteri - LED lights are awesome! An Led Flashlight is an essential part of our camping gear, as it gives off tons of light, is lightweight, and doesn't need batteries.


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

I always bring a cordless drill with socket to raise and lower my stabilizers. A lot easier than hand crank. I also carry latex gloves (or nitrile) and hand sanitizer for my visits to the dump station. 

We also carry a small grate to put on the campground fire pits. Its cleaner and the bars are closer together so your dinner does not fall through.

Great Idea for a forum post.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 17, 2010)

jackw said:


> I always bring a cordless drill with socket to raise and lower my stabilizers. A lot easier than hand crank.



I also do this as using the hand crank will wear you out if it is hot.


----------



## racecple (Feb 1, 2009)

My wife and i use a divided(tackle box) for medical first aide.It had areas for everything.And we can tell fast what we need to restock.We only use the stretch able bandaides as kids are tough on them LOL.It holds everything from bug spray,cremes,lotions,ETC.And you can get them as big as you need.Also find them at any yardsale or used good store.Also look for the plastic roller tool boxes as we use them for (Chuck Boxes)Top holds utensiles and front doors open to show dry goods.


----------



## tweetygale (Apr 17, 2008)

*tips*

For tent camping always have a tarp under the tent and one available for over the top in case it rains. Another tip, at all possible keep the shoes out of the camper or tent. It minimizes the amount of dirt tracked in and less clean up.

Plastic totes has become my friend. I keep all the dry goods in them and allows me to keep them outside. It keeps the wet out and the animals.

Eggs I put in other containers because the egg containers can become soggy in the cooler and that leads to issues. Zipploc bags keep food from becomming soggy in a cooler as well.

I hope all of this helps.


----------



## Thepinkpaisley (Apr 13, 2011)

I have been devouring all this info as I am going on my first camping trip this weekend. My husband and his brother are experienced outdoorsmen but I'm not. So this has been such helpfull information.


----------



## Nomad Rebel (May 10, 2011)

I always make sure I have a can of WD40 or RP7, a roll of duct tape and a box of different sized fuses in my kit before I head off on my camping trips.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with Tweetygale that Ziplocs be used for keeping items in a cooler and away from the melting ice. Other brands (like Glad) don't seal as well and water will eventually seep in. Ziplocs tend to be more expensive but that's because THEY WORK where others don't. Do make sure the lock is zipped all the way.

The press-and-seal is a great idea but hard to reuse. Ziplocs are reusable.


----------



## larr-bear (Oct 2, 2011)

Get an air mattress & bring sheets, blanket and your pillow. Much better than a sleeping bag.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If the weather is cold, sleeping bags are much better at keeping your body heat inside than blankets and sheets. When sleeping under primitive conditions the best way to stay warm is to use your own body heat.

It also depends on what kind of camping you are doing. I use thick self inflating thermarest pads and a rectangular sleeping bag since they pack much better. If it's gonna be cold, then I use a lower temp rated mummy type bag. Colder still? Add socks and light or medium weight polypropylene undergarments. Whatever the case, keep the warmer stuff and your flashlight close by just in case you wake up during the night for that unexpected nature call. It does happen and if you have to hunt for this stuff when you gotta go, you'll be miserable!


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

cassiem said:


> Did yall actually drink the campground water, or just use it for dishes, showers, etc..
> 
> I have always been very skeptical of drinking campground water, but I know some that do quite often. I dont even like to make coffee with the campground water, I usually bring my own bottled water for that.


Recently, I've been bringing my own water whenever I go camping since suffering from amoebiasis a couple of weeks ago. Better to be on the safe side.


----------



## KentuckyCamper (Mar 9, 2012)

With the spread of the emerald ash borer, transporting firewood can get you into trouble. And we all know that some campgrounds the firewood available is either green or expensive or both!! Nothing worse than green firewood that wont burn, smoking out your campsite/camper!!! That happened to us last fall in FL. So what I ended up doing was buying some plain old 2X4 studs (untreated of course) and cut them up in 1' to 18" sections. They burn nicely and are cheaper than the stuff you get at the campgrounds. Kept them under a tarp the whole time in FL and they started nicely with regular old grill charcoal (kingsford matchless).


----------



## Bamps (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine is that unless you enjoy cooking over an open campfire, Dutch ovens, etc., and many people do, some of us don't and this tip is for us that do not. 

Prepare the food at home well in advance and freeze it in vacuum seal freezer bags. They then can go into your cooler helping to cool other things until ready to use. If you have water frozen in these bags as well, when they thaw out they can be used as a water supply.


----------



## daydreamer (Nov 20, 2015)

edwinjd said:


> Recently, I've been bringing my own water whenever I go camping since suffering from amoebiasis a couple of weeks ago. Better to be on the safe side.


I have the same diseases and you are correct bringing your own drinking water would be safer. It may be a hassle, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Matt Griswold (Mar 16, 2016)

*Beer Can Stove Hack*

Here's a trick that I just learned. For anyone camping with limited space and limited access to firewood, try a beer can stove to heat up some tasty meals. You can watch a short demonstration here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaVaZh1jMFk&feature=youtu.be[/ame]​


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

My camping tip is about RV Roof leaking problem, if during your RV camping you have faced RV Roof leakage then EPDM Roof Coatings are the best choice for repairing RV Roof leaks instantly. Hope it will help all RV campers. Thanks


----------



## markcurry (Jun 6, 2017)

daydreamer said:


> I have the same diseases and you are correct bringing your own drinking water would be safer. It may be a hassle, but better to be safe than sorry.




Or if you are bringing any kind of stove with you, it is safer to boil the water and let it cool down before drinking. Bringing your own water is a good option too but it'll add more liters to your luggage weight while camping.
towing san jose


----------



## ThomasG (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you !


----------



## ThomasG (Jun 8, 2017)

Merci pour cette information, sa pourrais me servir au lieux de prendre une location pour l’île de ré cette été


----------



## kevincamp145 (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah, i have just published a post on my blog talking about RV Awnings, hopefully it will help everyone with some RV Camping Tips!

Here is the article: How to Clean RV Awning – Quick and Easy Steps to Care and Maintain your Awning

Cheers everyone! Have a nice day!


----------

